# Rough start but drives perfect



## Stagea96 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi brand new to the forums. Looking for some advice on my 1997 Stagea rs4 with a rb25det. Bought the car a couple months ago. Has 74 xxx km. 

In order to get the car started from a cold start, I have to crank the key while pumping the gas pedal. This allows it to turnover, the car sounds really rough almost like it's going to cut out. I have to pump the gas again, at this point it comes to high idle at around 1.3 rpm then drops to 1.1 and idles OK. 
As soon as the car turns over a loud sqeaking noise is heard from the engine bay. This continues until the car warms up at which point there are no problems and the car will run and start fine. 

Possible problems, I don't have an exhaust muffler, I don't have a high pressure oil pump(not sure if you need one) Haven't had an oil change done yet. 

I'm thinking it has to do with the fuel pump or something of the sort. 
Any advice helps TIA


----------



## Stagea96 (Sep 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Any smoke or steam from the exhaust from cold start? It from the first drive soon after?


----------



## Stagea96 (Sep 15, 2015)

So I have narrowed it down to a couple things. Starting with the most probable... a vacuum leak or blown gasket. A dirty AAC causing the air/ gas mixture to be off and making it hard to start. Depressurized fuel lines or a weak fuel pump. 

There is no smoke or steam upon start up. Although it does smell extremely rich when I start it (probably because I have to pump the gas.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

How did you narrow it down? What exactly have you tried? (More so anyone helping doesn't waste time suggesting what you've already tried).

Time to pull the plugs after the next extended period it's off. Crack for 5-6 seconds which should start most cars (average UK weather - winter add a couple of extra ). And the plugs should be wet.
Will be a good start.
AAC is easy to clean and I'd say even if it's not related - should be in your service list (especially if you service your own cars).
Next up - usual suspects about fuel filter and plug condition etc etc


----------

